

Gorgeous App Store Screenshots for iOS and Android in minutes - mikumi
https://www.storeshots.net

======
mikumi
For years I have been looking for a tool like this. With my Photoshop
templates I easily spend an afternoon or a day designing and exporting App
Store screenshots. And even small changes could mean starting over the export
process. This tool does the job in minutes.

------
jaysquared
I built StoreShots to help me build great Screenshots for my Apps, as there
were no tools on the market that fit my requirements. Please let me know about
your questions and feedback via Twitter @jaysquaredcom or Email
jonathan@jaysquared.com.

